# New to this



## quincyj34 (Feb 22, 2012)

Im interested in building something similar to the cerwin vega xls-15 3way but I have no idea how to wire them, get them powered, or get the sound to them. I know I want to be able to connect to a laptop and tv. I believe I would need some crossovers but I dont know what to look for can anyone help?


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

build these:
Speaker Projects Gallery,Speaker Design Goals, Project Materials, Enclosure Assembly, Speaker Project Photos and More, Submitted By Parts Express Customers.


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

or these:
Speaker Projects Gallery,Speaker Design Goals, Project Materials, Enclosure Assembly, Speaker Project Photos and More, Submitted By Parts Express Customers.


----------

